# Solved: Corrupt JPG File



## PinguJohn (Apr 29, 2005)

I have a JPG file which has become corrupt on my hard drive.

When I display it in explorer it shows as the usual JPEG icon showing Type and Size but the Summary Properties are missing (ie Dimensions, Date Picture Taken, Camera Model etc).

When I try to open the file in Windows Picture and Fax Viewer it displays "No Preview Available".

When I try to open the file in Adobe Photoshop Elements 6 it displays "Could not complete your request because an unknown or invalid JPEG marker type is found".

When I try to open the file in Serif PhotoPlus X5 it displays "Failed to open document".

Unfortunately the file is the same on my backup copy.

Can anyone suggest how to correct this problem.

I am running Windows XP Home SP3.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Is the contents of the picture private, or could you upload it here?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

that sounds like it isn't a jpeg at all, but something pretending to be a jpg

can you zip teh file & attach it to your next reply & I will examine it to see what can be done ( if anything )


----------



## Peano (Feb 11, 2006)

You might try IrfanView. Sometimes it will open files that other viewers flag as corrupted.

EDIT: A second thing you might try. Change the filetype from jpg to psd and try to open it in Photoshop Elements. If it opens, then save it from PSE as a jpeg with a different filename.


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

PinguJohn said:


> "Could not complete your request because an unknown or invalid JPEG marker type is found".
> Can anyone suggest how to correct this problem.
> I am running Windows XP Home SP3.


The error "invalid JPEG marker type is found" is the reason you are getting different results for the image file (the invalid marker is not compatible with all prorams). You still have the option to try repair the JPG file. Try to preview it with the demo of Stellar Phoenix JPEG Repair, if the preview appears to be fine then it can be repaired. (However due to invalid marker, the chances are low).


----------



## PinguJohn (Apr 29, 2005)

Attached is the file in question.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

that is not a jpg but appears to be something else renamed 
it might be a malicious file that is trying to infect the computer. It has some signs of that behaviour, but it could be something to do with Norton that has been corrupted or saved as a jpg mistakenly


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

PinguJohn said:


> Attached is the file in question.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


I ran a repair tool on your jpg but with no luck it returned an error which is "Important Marker Missin, Can't repair JPEG".

This may be due to following cases:

1) The JPG is corrupted and lost its marker which is required to repair
2) As DVk01 suggested, it's another file disguised as JPEG.
3) Repairing is not possible in that case.


----------



## PinguJohn (Apr 29, 2005)

It is definitely a jpg file as it a picture from a digital camera which has been deleted from the camera.

Unfortunately it looks very much like it cannot be repaired.

Thank you all for your help and efforts in trying to repair the file.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

I can think of just one other possibility, though it's a slim chance. 
If the camera has a removable memory card (SD card) that you can mount as a drive on your computer, and if you haven't been using said camera very much since deleting the photo in question, you may be able to recover it using undelete/file recovery software.

See this for further information
http://library.techguy.org/wiki/Secure_Deletion_and_File_Recovery


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

PinguJohn said:


> It is definitely a jpg file as it a picture from a digital camera which has been deleted from the camera.
> 
> Unfortunately it looks very much like it cannot be repaired.
> 
> Thank you all for your help and efforts in trying to repair the file.


it is definitely NOT a jpg

what it looks like is that something or somebody overwrote it with information from Norton internet security


----------



## PinguJohn (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi dvk01

Very interesting comment as I am running Norton Internet Security 2012.

Will check on Norton Community Forums to see if anybody else has encountered a problem like this.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If it were my Computer .. I'd be checking the HDD for bad sectors.


----------



## PinguJohn (Apr 29, 2005)

Checked the HDD for bad sectors. Luckily non found.

As it is a Hitachi HDD, I also ran the Hitachi Drive Fitness Test which reported no errors found.


----------



## PinguJohn (Apr 29, 2005)

Managed to recover the file from the camera memory card using Ashampoo GetBack Photo even though it had been deleted.

Thanks everyone for all your help and assistance.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

PinguJohn said:


> Checked the HDD for bad sectors. Luckily non found.
> As it is a Hitachi HDD, I also ran the Hitachi Drive Fitness Test which reported no errors found.


Glad you found a fix
Isn't that like asking GM if they make faulty cars   
FWIW ... I would have tried HD Tune


----------

